# Indian violet??? venomous or not??



## 007 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, I want to get myself an indian violet is it venomous?? and how bad if it is... thanx


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 22, 2012)

All tarantulas are venomous, 007. Whether it bites you and injects its venom is another thing, and some species are known for being docile, and some for being aggressive. I'm of the opinion that tarantulas should be put into the categories of slow/fast, non-defensive and defensive and irritability, but no classification is air-tight as tarantulas have personalities and these can be variable on any given day. If you get bitten by a tarantula, it depends on how much venom it envenomates and whether you are allergic to it. And most likely it's your own fault


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Jan 22, 2012)

If you have to ask this question you shouldnt even think about getting one. And please use the SEARCH FUNCTION before you post. Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 22, 2012)

curtisgiganteus said:


> If you have to ask this question you shouldnt even think about getting one. And please use the SEARCH FUNCTION before you post. Thank you


I like just asking questions - putting them out there, like =) If we all just used the search function, the human touch to this forum wouldn't be as diverse; plus you get lots of varying and contradicting infomation, curtisgiganteus. We *ALL* ask stupid questions from time to time 

---------- Post added 01-22-2012 at 03:42 PM ----------

And now I would like to add an Indian Violet to my collection, so 007 did me a favour for reminding me of their beauty (thanks 007)  - gorgeous spiders =)

---------- Post added 01-22-2012 at 03:45 PM ----------

I just watched this video of an Indian Violet (Chilobrachys fimbriatus) and expected the baby to jump up and mame the guy's face *lol*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4NLCINnYc8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanx pavlor for the help! I know about the search funtion... I have done research but all the bite reports are different and it probaly because of the amount of venom it invenomates but all I wanted to know is whats the worse that could happen, but thanx for the help


----------



## Pavlor (Jan 22, 2012)

Just don't handle it is my advice, 007. I find that most tarantulas won't bite unless they think it is a) food and b) being squished, but as tarantulas are individuals, there is *always* the risk of being bitten. I wouldn't start out wondering how venemous a tarantula is as there isn't really any way of knowing unless you get bitten and no tarantula venom is deadly to humans unless you are unfortunate enough to be allergic to it =/ Always work with a tarantulas behaviour and don't let your ego get the better of treating your spider with the respect it deserves =)


----------



## getemtiger22 (Sep 27, 2021)

Pavlor said:


> All tarantulas are venomous, 007. Whether it bites you and injects its venom is another thing, and some species are known for being docile, and some for being aggressive. I'm of the opinion that tarantulas should be put into the categories of slow/fast, non-defensive and defensive and irritability, but no classification is air-tight as tarantulas have personalities and these can be variable on any given day. If you get bitten by a tarantula, it depends on how much venom it envenomates and whether you are allergic to it. And most likely it's your own fault


This doesn’t tell me if the tarantula is really venomous or not

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## vicareux (Sep 27, 2021)

getemtiger22 said:


> This doesn’t tell me if the tarantula is really venomous or not


It says so in the first sentence - all T's are venomous.
I think Pavlor wanted to say that it does not matter how much the T is venomous. Because if it bites ,you don't know how your body will react upon venom injection so you wouldn't want to end up in that situation regardless of the strength of the venom.
That being said,the species in question is regarded as highly venomous.

They're right though. If someone needs to ask that question about this species,then they are not ready. And you can find out almost everything by using the search function and reading past discussions about any T you want to research.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## getemtiger22 (Sep 27, 2021)

vicareux said:


> It says so in the first sentence - all T's are venomous.
> I think Pavlor wanted to say that it does not matter how much the T is venomous. Because if it bites ,you don't know how your body will react upon venom injection so you wouldn't want to end up in that situation regardless of the strength of the venom.
> That being said,the species in question is regarded as highly venomous.
> 
> They're right though. If someone needs to ask that question about this species,then they are not ready. And you can find out almost everything by using the search function and reading past discussions about any T you want to research.


Yeah sure but you can’t always trust what you hear online people want to know other peoples opinions and yeah we know all tarantulas are venomous in some way but not HOW venomous like hospitalized or not lie featherleg baboon or brachypelma smithi


----------



## Neonblizzard (Sep 28, 2021)

Maybe you could get one and then share with us how venomous you think they are from your own experience? 

I might consider an indian violet bite to be like a scorpion ghost chilli, where you might only consider them to be like a jalapeño

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hakuna (Sep 28, 2021)

getemtiger22 said:


> This doesn’t tell me if the tarantula is really venomous or not


This thread is 9 years old

If it’s from India, then it’s an OW. You can bet it’s highly venomous.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2021)

getemtiger22 said:


> This doesn’t tell me if the tarantula is really venomous or not


Unfortunately, we doesn't have bite reports available for _C. fimbriatus_ (despite the moment of popularity that said species had, in those last years in particular) but personally I view this species as one of the most venomous among T's... Think like a _P. ornata_ "level", for instance.

I heard once, in a European based subforum, about a guy that was bitten by one of those. Happened in Poland, the spider was a juvenile (or adult, I don't remember well now this detail, anyway I'm sure *wasn't* a sling).
He had to go to the E.R. with some crappy symptoms (a la 'pokies'). That is, obviously no other proof was provided, so it's a believe it or not issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

